# Yellow Rabbit Snail



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

So I just had a friend 3 of these for me from fantasy aquatics and acclimating them now into my planted shrimp tank. Same pH (luckily) and around 76~79 degrees farenheight

Does anybody have these and breeding have any tips or pointers? 
What can I feed these guys?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm curious, too.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

They do better in high PH/GH/KH for healthy shells, i have them in PH 8.2-8.4 GH7 KH 5 and they are healthy and breeding.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, well as an update I found baby snails 

My parameters are
pH:7.4
Temp:80 C

I don't have a gH/kH but I am assuming they are fairly high.


----------

